# what makes someone a walk-away-wife?



## Jajo85 (Mar 19, 2015)

What the difference between WAW and a woman leaving because there isn't any reason to stay, yet of plenty reasons to leave and start over?


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Get Relationship Advice and Solve Marriage Problems with Michele Weiner-Davis - Divorce Busting®

This sums the whole thing up very well.


----------



## Jajo85 (Mar 19, 2015)

Wow, thanks. That is perfect.


----------

